# OpenGroupware vs. Open-xchange

## stream

ich will mich mal in nächster zeit mit einem der beiden systemen beschäftigen

was sind eure erfahrungen mit den groupwares? welche lösung verwendet ihr da?

ich will was in der richtung tun:

openldap, postfix, postgrsql oder mysql, cyrus,...

erfreulicherweise gibts auch eine menge howtos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Haldir

Beides is imho schrott  :Wink: 

opengroupware is vom source code her ein verhau, dafür vergleichsweise funktionstüchtig

open-exchange is imho weit von ausgereift entfernt.

Brauchst du connectivity mit outlook ?, dann nimm opengroupware und den kommerziellen zidelook connector, bei openxchange solls ja irgendwann ne version geben die auch für privatuser kostenlos ist.

Brauchst du connectivity mit evolution etc. ?. opengroupware unterstützt das zwar, aber die connector apps sind alle nur so halb fertig, bei openxchange siehts wohl auch net besser aus. 

Du brauchst nur webmail, taskplaner usw, schau dir e-groupware an

Imho solltest dir open groupware bzw xchange nur antun wenn du zwingend connectivity mit outlook haben willst. 

Ansonsten ernsthaft überlegen ob Evolution nicht ausreicht und/oder E-groupware...

----------

## stream

 *Quote:*   

> open-exchange is imho weit von ausgereift entfernt. 

 

wie zeigt sich das?

 *Quote:*   

> openxchange solls ja irgendwann ne version geben die auch für privatuser kostenlos ist

 

open-xchange steht unter der gpl

----------

## Haldir

Ich bezieh mich auf den outlook connector, der soll nicht gpl sein  :Wink: 

----------

## andix

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Ansonsten ernsthaft überlegen ob Evolution nicht ausreicht und/oder E-groupware...

 

Gibt es für Evolution eine Anbindung an E-Groupware? Oder was meinst du damit?

----------

## Haldir

Ist wohl geplant, ein paar KDE organizer haben wohl schon Anbindung.

Zur zeit kannst das "und" aber streichen

----------

